# Samplicity has released its free Bricasti M7 Impulse Response Library



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 18, 2010)

The wait is over, now let's hope that the web server can handle the downloads 

http://www.samplicity.com/bricasti-m7-i ... responses/

All info and the download links are on this page.

I hope you will like them!

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Justus (Jul 18, 2010)

=o /\~O o/~ o-[][]-o 

Thanks a billion!!!!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 18, 2010)

The site has already collapsed though :-(

I hope my provider will support me ASAP!


----------



## musicpete (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you very much Peter!

Count on my patronage whenever you release your next payware library!


----------



## sevaels (Jul 18, 2010)

Same goes for me as well.

Thank you!

:D


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Peter! o-[][]-o


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 18, 2010)

Fernando Warez @ Sun Jul 18 said:


> Emanuel @ Sun Jul 18 said:
> 
> 
> > The wait is over, now let's hope that the web server can handle the downloads
> ...



What plugin do you use? As I said on the site, really most plugins can read and use the 32 bit versions, which is preferable of course and there is also no CPU penalty.


----------



## andreasOL (Jul 18, 2010)

Sean Beeson @ Sun 18 Jul said:


> Andreas,
> 
> I can get them to show up in the presets menu, but unfortunately when I attempt to select an IR from any of the available presets, nothing shows up.
> 
> Are you on a mac? I am on PC with AV, not sure that makes a lick of difference though?



I'm on a PC with Win7/64 with Cubase 32bit.

Hmm...have you ever imported 3rd party IRs into your Altiverb?

I just saw that all the AudioEase IRs are not wav-files. I copied one and renamed it with *.wav and my Windows Media Player cannot play it back. The files from Samplicity are regular wav-files which can be played back (giving, as expected, something like a shot and a fading noise).

So this could be a question to MAC users that have experience with importing wav files into their altiverb.

Cheers,
Andreas


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 18, 2010)

Altiverb supports Wave files (although in mono) since version 5. Maybe their own files are still in the SD format, but the Samplicity ones should work, as they use the same naming convention as the tested L96 and T600 libraries.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 18, 2010)

Peter - the 32bit/48kHz samples are so well suited for LiquidSonics Reverberate! I can't even begin to tell you. The mono to stereo recordings are so well suited because you can basically set a True Stereo Chain (Studio A + Scoring Stage for example) with no appreciable CPU hit. Creating a chain of IRs in a single interface such as Reverberate is what has been sorely missing in music production. These will be my go-to impulses for symphonic scoring which is the highest compliment I can pay you. (And expect a donation because I want you to keep doing this!) 

Another thing I noticed are the tails! In the other M7 True Stereo version available online elsewhere, their tails decay in a very unrealistic and artifact-laden way - so much so as to be basically unusable. Yours do not - they're pristine. I've checked all the halls for this and you've done an excellent job!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 18, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Sun Jul 18 said:


> Peter - the 32bit/48kHz samples are so well suited for LiquidSonics Reverberate! I can't even begin to tell you. The mono to stereo recordings are so well suited because you can basically set a True Stereo Chain (Studio A + Scoring Stage for example) with no appreciable CPU hit. Creating a chain of IRs in a single interface such as Reverberate is what has been sorely missing in music production. These will be my go-to impulses for symphonic scoring which is the highest compliment I can pay you. (And expect a donation because I want you to keep doing this!)
> 
> Another thing I noticed are the tails! In the other M7 True Stereo version available online elsewhere, their tails decay in a very unrealistic and artifact-laden way - so much so as to be basically unusable. Yours do not - they're pristine. I've checked all the halls for this and you've done an excellent job!



Hey Frederick, did you download the quad impulses or the regular stereo ones?


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 18, 2010)

Sean Beeson @ Sun Jul 18 said:


> My friend has them working on mac, but on PC I am not having any luck. I must be doing something wrong :-P



Hi Sean, I am on PC and all works fine here in Altiverb. Just be sure you did a "rescan directory" right after adding the files.

Thank you AndreasOL for mentioning the "Analyze Impulse responses" trick, I did not know that before.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 18, 2010)

Patrick de Caumette @ Sun Jul 18 said:


> Hey Frederick, did you download the quad impulses or the regular stereo ones?



Hi Patrick - just the regular stereo ones since I use Waves, Wizoo or Liquidsonics these days.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jul 18, 2010)

Peter, as usual, great work on the Briscati IR package. Am going to try them today.

Thanks,

Mr. A.


----------



## bsound76 (Jul 18, 2010)

These IRs are really excellent. Thank you.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks so much guys! Your kind words mean much for me!

And Fred, I am so honored by your first review!

I hope there will be no real problems with Altiverb, nor with the downloads - there were some serious initial hickups with the database load right after the announcement on FB, here and NS. I guess I will have to spread my planned announcements a bit 

I will keep an eye on the forums but have to play a bit with a Cubase pop project to kick off a bit :D

Thanks!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 18, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Sun Jul 18 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Sun Jul 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Frederick, did you download the quad impulses or the regular stereo ones?
> ...



I believe Waves IR1 can also load the Quad files, which essentially makes them "presets", no hassle with loading two files in a row.


----------



## lee (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow, Peter! Thank you!

Anyone knows what version Kontakt 4 users should download if they want to use it with the convoverb of K4? I`m on K2, but my upgrade to K4 should arrive soon.

/Johnny


----------



## IvanP (Jul 18, 2010)

This sounds great, Peter!

One question though, before I choose one of them...

I have Altiverb...don't really understand the quad impulse thing, so I'm not sure if it's doable with Altiverb...since everybody is raving about Reverberate, I don't know if there's any difference with Altiverb in the way to use it or in the sound of it...

I'd like to use it as the "poor man's MIR", with my real bricasti as a general verb...

any ideas/ suggestions?

Thks guys and BIG Thanks to Peter!!

Iván


----------



## andreasOL (Jul 18, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Sun 18 Jul said:


> Sean Beeson @ Sun Jul 18 said:
> 
> 
> > My friend has them working on mac, but on PC I am not having any luck. I must be doing something wrong :-P
> ...



Hello Hannes,

you're welcome (Bitte :D )

- Andreas


----------



## Lex (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you Peter! They sound wonderful...


aLex


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 18, 2010)

The site is down again.

Edited: It's back up again.


----------



## manyfingers (Jul 19, 2010)

down again :( !

_Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /bricasti-m7-impulse-responses/ on this server.
Apache Server at www.samplicity.com Port 80_

anyway, i'll be patient! thanks in advance Peter!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 19, 2010)

I am working on it and need to host the files externally. I used all my bandwidth for 1 month in 1 day and my provider reduced the number of simultaneous downloads to 5 to keep the site a bit available.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 19, 2010)

Heading out of town for 2 days but looking forward to trying this on VSL's convo. Anyone loaded them up on VSL yet? Thanks for this Peter


----------



## artinro (Jul 19, 2010)

Rob, I've got it up and running in the VSL convo. Working great! Peter, thanks so much for your dedication and hard work.

-Ron


----------



## Sean Beeson (Jul 19, 2010)

Strangely enough, I still cannot get these to work in Altiverb 6.35 on PC, Cubase 5.5 64-bit. I realize I am doing something wrong, I just can't figure it out haha.

For some reason I also don't have the option to "analyze" the presets either.


----------



## jtenney (Jul 19, 2010)

Peter, your generosity is an inspiration! It has been my pleasure to make a donation. Also, thanks for getting me to take the plunge and buy Reverberate, which I had been thinking about, but I thought I could get a little more mileage out of Space Designer. Wellll, obviously Reverberate is quite a bit more sophisticated, with a learning curve for sure, but hell, doing stuff better is what most of us are in all this for, right?? (Among many other things...)

Thanks again!

later,
John


----------



## Justus (Jul 19, 2010)

jtenney @ Mon Jul 19 said:


> Peter, your generosity is an inspiration! It has been my pleasure to make a donation. Also, thanks for getting me to take the plunge and buy Reverberate, which I had been thinking about, but I thought I could get a little more mileage out of Space Designer. Wellll, obviously Reverberate is quite a bit more sophisticated, with a learning curve for sure, but hell, doing stuff better is what most of us are in all this for, right?? (Among many other things...)
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> ...



Hey John,
I am one click away from buying Reverberate. I will definately try out the demo version. Have you tried the LE version? Does it work smoothly with the Bricasti IRs?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 19, 2010)

Guys,

Thanks so much to those who donated - I will get back to you by email, but I am now so swamped with hosting problems. I guess I have been a bit too naive?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Peter,

Sounds like you need to hook up with a file hosting service. Some are free and some are premium. Here are two that have unlimited bandwidth and no restrictions on uploading & downloading. Individual file sizes may vary - usually around 500MB per file.

http://www.megaupload.com/

http://www.gigasize.com/

These aren't the only ones available. There are a lot of them actually - check out http://www.110mb.com/forum/biggest-list-of-free-file-hosting-sites-updated-monthly-t1428.0.html (free file hosting sites) for more ideas.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Fred!

I will check it out. I had very a very bad experience with DropBox and FileDropper today. DropBox kicked my links already after one hour due to excessive traffic :-(


----------



## alpiner (Jul 19, 2010)

i played around with it today and all i can say is WOW!

this makes a diference - alot!


but peter i HATE YOU!

because you revealed one more time how good this m7 is and i want this box! damn!


you deserve a donation for sure. :mrgreen:


----------



## jtenney (Jul 19, 2010)

@Justus-- I went for the full version, rather than LE, so I can't comment on how the latter would work.

@Frederick etc.--Re MegaUpload: It's a good service, much less restrictive than, say, RapidShare. But because it's free it does have ads, and it does generate popups from time to time (not always), so that's something to take into account. 

later,
John


----------



## lee (Jul 19, 2010)

lee @ Sun Jul 18 said:


> Wow, Peter! Thank you!
> 
> Anyone knows what version Kontakt 4 users should download if they want to use it with the convoverb of K4? I`m on K2, but my upgrade to K4 should arrive soon.
> 
> /Johnny



bump

/Johnny


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 19, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Mon Jul 19 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Sounds like you need to hook up with a file hosting service. Some are free and some are premium. Here are two that have unlimited bandwidth and no restrictions on uploading & downloading. Individual file sizes may vary - usually around 500MB per file.
> 
> ...



Guys, never use the GigaSize.com company!

I took a Premium account, which promised no ads. When I tested the first big upload (and after logging out of course), I was bombarded with ads, even adult stuff. I have escalated this with PayPal, trying to reclaim my money.

An email to their support address also simply bounced.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 19, 2010)

lee @ Mon Jul 19 said:


> lee @ Sun Jul 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Peter! Thank you!
> ...



Well as far as i know K4 cant reed quad impulses so you can rule those out. That's unless this is new in K4 but I'm pretty sure we would have heard about it by now.

Other than that I'm pretty sure it can reed both 24 and 32 bit as well as 44 and 48 kHz so just pick that one wave package you like and you should be fine. :wink: Actually, I'd suggest you get the first pack if you do audio. That's the one that reeds "The generic format for audio productions". Or the second pack if you do video.

P.S. I would also suggest that you download Reverberate and try true stereo(quad) impulse some time. 8)


----------



## windshore (Jul 19, 2010)

I've had great luck with Bluehost
http://www.bluehost.com/

They aren't free, but damn cheap and support has been exceptional.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Peter, very cool of you to do this!

I've not used 3rd party IR's- will these load into Reverance for Cubase 5 Mac? How would I go about importing them, if so?


----------



## Garlu (Jul 19, 2010)

windshore @ Mon Jul 19 said:


> I've had great luck with Bluehost
> http://www.bluehost.com/
> 
> They aren't free, but damn cheap and support has been exceptional.



+1 Excellent service and I think they have almost everything unlimited. 

Peter, thanks sooo much for such a good job. I will be doing my donation tonight. 

Check also your PM´s. :D 

Best,

Garlu


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 20, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Tue Jul 20 said:


> Hi Peter, very cool of you to do this!
> 
> I've not used 3rd party IR's- will these load into Reverance for Cubase 5 Mac? How would I go about importing them, if so?



When I made Quad channel files for my first two libraries I tested them with REVerence and they loaded fine (Cubase on PC). So try these, they are also the easiest way to load True Stereo with 1 file only.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 21, 2010)

Fernando Warez @ Mon Jul 19 said:


> lee @ Mon Jul 19 said:
> 
> 
> > lee @ Sun Jul 18 said:
> ...



So which one did you download?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 22, 2010)

Please let me know when you (ever) encounter download problems, they should have been fixed two days ago. The files are now hosted by Justus/Michael and Garlu/Vanessa - again many thanks to them!

Dexter, if you only work on music, get the 44.1 Khz files. QUad files can be used with Waves IR-1, Vienna Suite Convo and REVerence (Cubase/Nuendo).


----------



## Garlu (Jul 22, 2010)

Emanuel @ Thu Jul 22 said:


> Please let me know when you (ever) encounter download problems, they should have been fixed two days ago. The files are now hosted by Justus/Michael and Garlu/Vanessa - again many thanks to them!



My pleasure Emanuel. Glad I can help with something there :D Thank you for such a good IR package!!!

It´s gonna be my "go to" IR library. I tried it with my template and I am pretty happy with the results. 

One question: which version of the bricasti was? v1? or v2? (i know they are updating it soon, or they have already done it recently...)

Thanks again!

Vanessa
"Garlu"


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 22, 2010)

I was told that this particular unit had a beta version loaded of the new presets. As I explained elsewhere, I may go back to it and redo parts, or the new presets. I also still want to record early reflections and tails separately.

The first upcoming extension is a set of "positioned" mono-to-stereo IRs for EACH preset (already finished).

Cheers!


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jul 22, 2010)

This is extremely generous of you Emanuel. I look forward to trying it out in about 5 weeks when I return to the UK!

~Chris


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Chris!

And one more thank you, for you driving me to my hotel last winter, while playing some superb music of yours!

Cheers,

Peter E


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jul 22, 2010)

It was my pleasure sir, and thanks for the kind words! As I update my tempòóz   ÝYúóz   ÝYûóz   ÝYüóz   ÝYýóz   ÝYþóz   ÝYÿó{   ÝZ ó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZ	ó{   ÝZ
ó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZ ó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{   ÝZó{


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 22, 2010)

Peter, the 48 kHz Altiverb package is missing most Ambience patches ... which the 44.1 kHz package includes. Could that be?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 22, 2010)

The 32bit/48Khz package I have here has 15 folders of M7 Ambiences just like the 44kHz version. I did not DL the Quad versions though.


----------



## LiquidSonics (Jul 25, 2010)

Excellent work Peter, this is a great set of IRs 

All: Is there any interest in bundling Reverberate preset banks for the M7 library in Peter's 44k and 48k TS file archives? This would make the process of loading up the presets much faster. I have made a set of FXBs for myself so far, and also tweaked Reverberate's automatic file loading routines to handle the case here where all audio files are kept in individual folders ready for the next release (making it easy to relocate the files).

Peter: Is this something you'd like to include in your download package? By bundling it in your package rather than me hosting the preset files on my commercial site it would seem to be in the spirit of the Bricasti stance and help out Reverberate users.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 25, 2010)

LiquidSonics @ Sun Jul 25 said:


> All: Is there any interest in bundling Reverberate preset banks for the M7 library in Peter's 44k and 48k TS file archives? This would make the process of loading up the presets much faster. I have made a set of FXBs for myself so far, and also tweaked Reverberate's automatic file loading routines to handle the case here where all audio files are kept in individual folders ready for the next release (making it easy to relocate the files).



Wow that would be great Matt. Looking forward to this if you're planning on doing this. I did it myself manually in LiquidSonics but having more comprehensive presets would be really welcome, thanks.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jul 25, 2010)

+1 on Matt's bundle idea, if all parties agree.


Mr. A.


----------



## David Story (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you Peter, this is wonderful.

I have Altiverb on Mac, but modulation effects mean a lot to me.

To add modulation to CONVOLUTION reverb, do I need to use LiquidSonics' Reverberate instead of Altiverb? Or is it possible to use Altiverb, then use (what?) program to mod?

Please help, vi group mind!


----------



## OlavB (Jul 25, 2010)

David,
if you use Logic you could try the Modulation Delay that comes with it.


----------



## LiquidSonics (Jul 26, 2010)

David Story @ Sun Jul 25 said:


> To add modulation to CONVOLUTION reverb, do I need to use LiquidSonics' Reverberate instead of Altiverb? Or is it possible to use Altiverb, then use (what?) program to mod?


You can use various host modulation options with any traditional convolution reverb and manually modulate the mix/panning of IRs and then add modulated post-EQ/delay/chorus effects (possibly with more manual automation), but Reverberate brings this all together as a central resource with a focus on providing quickly accessible modulation options useful for the reverb, plus means it's really easy to save and recall presets using modulation.


----------



## futur2 (Jul 26, 2010)

LiquidSonics @ Sun Jul 25 said:


> All: Is there any interest in bundling Reverberate preset banks for the M7 library in Peter's 44k and 48k TS file archives? This would make the process of loading up the presets much faster. I have made a set of FXBs for myself so far, and also tweaked Reverberate's automatic file loading routines to handle the case here where all audio files are kept in individual folders ready for the next release (making it easy to relocate the files).



keep them coming, great! =o


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 26, 2010)

LiquidSonics @ Sun Jul 25 said:


> Is there any interest in bundling Reverberate preset banks for the M7 library in Peter's 44k and 48k TS file archives?



Yes!

/Yoss


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 26, 2010)

OlavB @ Sun Jul 25 said:


> Woooooooow Peter bedankt! Geweldig!
> I can't wait to try these out. All I have is Spacedesigner though, I don't think it loads multiple files.
> Are the LCR files meant to be used in 3 Reverbs? i.e. in 3 Spacedesigners?
> Thanks Peter!



Thanks for the nice words to all!

The L and R files contain the 4 channels needed for the True Stereo application. The single C files are for the Mono-to-Stereo application. Because the convolution process has nothing like crosstalk, you will need to sum the reverb input to MONO if you just use a single C file.

True Stereo is really the way to go, it gives such a richer and more "correct" reverb!

To make it even more confusing with files, I will release the first variations within 1-2 weeks. In position terms you will then have Left (-60 degrees), -40 degr., -20 degr., Center (0), +20 degr., +40 degr and Right (+60 degrees). I will first have to experiment with how these IRs can be best used. I guess in several mono-to-stereo busses and then with only using the first 150 msec. You can Send individual instruments or groups to the appropriate ER busses. And if you send the left and right channel of such sources, you can effectively create True Stereo placement. For instance, sending the French Horns to Left and -20 degrees busses. And so on.

I would love to develop a simple VST plugin for this, that can be loaded with proprietary ER IRs and positioning presets. Maybe I already talked about this poor man's MIR idea last year...

Mmm, maybe I should try some fund raising on www.KickStarter.com :D

To LiquidSonics: we will arrange something this week to try to get the presets into the downloads! Great idea and superb service! Thanks a lot!


----------



## David Story (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks OlavB and LiquidSonics. It looks like the collaboration between Peter and LiquidSonics will make it possible to import Peters M7 impulses into the modulation engine.

Do I have this right? There may be a LiquidSonics version of the IRs?
The thread with Casey from Bricasti suggests that modulation is a way to get a more convincing and flexible sound, without dedicated hardware.

Does anyone have an example of how Reverberate sounds with these IRs?


----------



## LiquidSonics (Jul 26, 2010)

Peter Emanuel Roos @ Mon Jul 26 said:


> I would love to develop a simple VST plugin for this, that can be loaded with proprietary ER IRs and positioning presets. Maybe I already talked about this poor man's MIR idea last year...
> 
> Mmm, maybe I should try some fund raising on www.KickStarter.com :D


This could be great, but if you're looking at funding it starts to become a commercial product which I think goes against Casey's wishes, right? I think the ER items can be done well in Reverberate and some other convolvers already with little effort, Reverberate's IR1/IR2 paradigm is already well suited to this use case (admittedly less so for positioning). That said I clearly have some bias here so will butt-out now!



Peter Emanuel Roos @ Mon Jul 26 said:


> To LiquidSonics: we will arrange something this week to try to get the presets into the downloads! Great idea and superb service! Thanks a lot!


People seem keen on this idea, great. You can contact me directly via the support form online if you don't already have an email.

All: 
I've attached a zip to this post containing some basic presets, no modulation attempted (I may look into doing a little of this later on). I applied a little tweaking to the gains to make them more usable, if people disagree with my settings let me know. 

To use them download Reverberate 1.501 (linked on liquidsonics.com) and then in the plug-in go to Presets->Load/Save->Current Bank->Load FXB, then pick one of the files inside this zip. I added TS and M2S files variations. These should be used with either the 44 or 48k stereo versions (not the quads). The plug-in will ask where the files are, tell it, and then they should all load fine regardless of 44/48k version used. The plug will then re-write the internal locations for all files in the fxb, so I recommend you resave it (another option in the Load/Save menu) so that the locations are stored the next time you use the presets file. Hopefully this will speed up use in Reverberate.


----------



## rJames (Jul 26, 2010)

Peter Emanuel, I have a question for you.

I have downloaded your IRs and have not yet "donated," although I will once I decide to use them.

I decided to try your IRs today as I am adding "The Trumpet" to an orchestral project.

It seems that your IRs have the stereo field reversed. I am using your presets for AltiVerb.

I want to put the trumpet into a room before I put it onto the orchestral stage. It is just so dry out of the box. So, I am adding AltiVerb as an insert on the channel and leaving AltiVerb mixed with no dry signal.

I am panning the trumpet into place onto the right side of the stage in Kontakt so that it should take advantage of your True STereo impulses.

The reverberated trumpet appears on the left side of the stage when using the SAmplicity IRs. It appears on the right side of the stage when using any other IR from AltiVerb. (also with a totally wet signal)

Logically, it should stay in position but be reverberated (which would then spread the sound throughout the room.

In a real situation, where a trumpet is far away from you but on a stage, the trumpet still appears to be on the right side of the room.

So, I think your presets (at least the ones for AltiVerb) are crossed.

Can you test this?

I guess all I have to do to fix this is to rename all of the IR samples.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 26, 2010)

rJames, which IR did you use?


----------



## rJames (Jul 26, 2010)

I tried about 5 of them and they were all that way.

It is easiest to tell on the shorter IRs. Specifically, I tried the Bright plate and the London plate (called British Plate in the Acousticas version). True Stereo versions.

You need to have an instrument prepanned in something like Kontakt so that it will be delivered to Altiverb off center.

The first early reflection will always be from the wall that you are closest to.

It may only be in AltiVerb since the naming convention can cause this very sort of problem.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi rJames,

confirmed here for the Bright and London plate. That would happen if the cross-channel IRs are bigger in intensity than the main IRs and the first impulse is earlier, too. Which both seems to be the case guessing from the waveform display. My guess is that they are exchanged (left exchanged with left-to-right, right exchanged with right-to-left).
 
EDIT quickly scanning through the folder shows that it seems to be the case throughout. Good find. Peter?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 27, 2010)

Phew, yes it IS possible that somewhere in the routing I made a mistake, I have also been struggling with some IO (AES/EBU) gear for two days. I will dive into this and also if all the Zip files are complete. This would really be a bummer... sorry guys if I swapped something...
Looks like there is already a need for version 1.1... With presets as well, I guess 

Anyway, for each operation I have a copy of the work file, so it should be easy to trace any possible error on my side.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 27, 2010)

Assuming the channels are swapped, would reversing the panning on the output of the verb channel fix that?


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 27, 2010)

You can tell which IRs are messed up by looking at the blown up IR waveform. This is like the Vienna Konzerthaus IR looks like. You can see that the signal needs more time from the left source to the right microphone (L>R) and that is why the initial peak and also the ER come later. Also you will note that the middle IRs are a little lower in intensity:







Compared to that the Samplicity M7 IRs look like this. You can see that the middle IRs (L>R + R>L) are earlier in time and also stronger - an indication for being switched with the direct IRs (L>L + R>R).






So ... why does a trumpet signal that is coming from the left appear as if it came from the right when sent through the fully wet reverb? 

Remember that we have three ways of localisation in a stereo mix: by intensity, phase and first wavefront. What we hear here is mostly a first wavefront effect, in conjunction with the two others.

The signal goes through two IRs (L>L and L>R) and therefore radiates a little earlier from the right loudspeaker. So while there is still intensity coming from the left speaker the first information coming to the ears tells them that the source comes from the right side, especially for transient signals (beats). 

In the simple case of a mono source feeded in just one of the channels of the reverb it would be sufficient to swap the reverb channels. However for any mixed positions with phase and intensity information on both channels things get muddled up because the three - intensity, phase and first wavefront are not consistent any more and fight each other.

The only thing that currently rescues us when using these IRs (and made the problem less obvious) is that usually a certain portion of the dry signal is in the mix that nails the position of a source down (true also for classical recordings btw, that is what you use close mics for).

EDIT: Your waveforms will probably not have the gap between the initial impulse and the ER/tail part because I used an ER delay when making my screenshots. Nevertheless you should see that the IRs in the middle are earlier and stronger.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 27, 2010)

This is how you could work around the problem step by step:

- Go into a True Stereo IR folder
- Rename XYHall.1.1.wav -> XYHall.1.2a.wav
- Rename XYHall.1.2.wav -> XYHall.1.1.wav
- Rename XYHall.1.2a.wav -> XYHall.1.2.wav

- Rename XYHall.2.1.wav -> XYHall.2.2a.wav
- Rename XYHall.2.2.wav -> XYHall.2.1.wav
- Rename XYHall.2.2a.wav -> XYHall.2.2.wav

The detour with the 'a' names is only needed because two files can not have the same name at the same time. Hope this helps.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 30, 2010)

You do not have to fix this yourself, version 1.1 is ready and I only need to get the files uploaded to the two mirror locations, kindly provided by Vanessa and Justus. I will announce it when the fixed version is online.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 1, 2010)

A new version 1.1 has been released which fixes a channel swap issue (thanks rJames and Hannes for detecting this!).

Check http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=228739


----------

